# leds



## jungle (Nov 5, 2009)

PendragonsTreasuresInc............has leds....called the Emerald....I purchased one and it's on it's way. It's like the 90 watt UFO's.  Check it out...bought my ufo for $129.. free shipping. I'm going to add it to my grow room with my 600 wat hps. I know most people don't like them but I'm going to give it a try. Mainly just wanted you to know there out there and where to find this one. Mine is the one with natural white lighting. For all stages of growth.


----------



## howlin420 (Nov 5, 2009)

Good price . But they only have 10 660 reds the rest of the reds are 620-630 . which work great for veg. but have been tested by folks like HTimes and others and found to stretch the plant and fluff the harvest.
  Hope it goes well though. i'm using 90 watt ( 1 watt per bulb) on each plant . know it is a bit spendy but still cheaper on power bill. and i'm slowly up-grading from the 1st & 2nd gen to the 3+ gen.muptiple colors (full sprectrum).
  i do notice some (few ) strains don't max out with leds. but the majority do well. lots of trichomes.heat in rooms no problem ,so less humidity,lower power bill so it works for me. 
  just trying to help,live well


----------



## leafminer (Nov 5, 2009)

_Look at the competition and you&#8217;d think the job was easy. Today&#8217;s garden-variety incandescent bulbs aren&#8217;t much different from the ones Thomas Edison sold more than a century ago. They still waste 90 percent of their power, delivering roughly 16 lumens per watt. Fluorescent tubes do a lot better, at more than 100 lm/W, but even they pale next to the best LEDs. The current state-of-the-art white LED pumps out around 250 lm/W, and there&#8217;s no reason why that figure won&#8217;t reach 300 lm/W.

Unfortunately, these LEDs perform at their best only at low power&#8212;the few milliamps it takes to backlight the little screen on your mobile phone, for instance. At the current levels needed for general lighting, droop kicks in, and down you go, below 100 lm/W._

Which is why they still are no more efficient than CFLs.
hxxp://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/optoelectronics/the-leds-dark-secret

Here's the spectrum for a red LED. Notice how narrow it is!
hxxp://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/Red_LED_Spectrum_.gif&imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Red_LED_Spectrum_.gif&h=758&w=1269&sz=15&tbnid=c6nU32H8t_NweM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dled%2Bspectrum&usg=__anyO-N41-rQ_NwjB_tHrwI8HDPY=&ei=_DfzSvjyMIvQtgOB7qQQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CBwQ9QEwBQ


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 7, 2009)

Geez leafminer, do you read that sort of thing for fun? :0
I have a headache now, and I feel really stupid...


----------



## BBFan (Nov 7, 2009)

howlin420 said:
			
		

> Good price . But they only have 10 660 reds the rest of the reds are 620-630 . which work great for veg. but have been tested by folks like HTimes and others and found to stretch the plant and fluff the harvest.
> Hope it goes well though. i'm using 90 watt ( 1 watt per bulb) on each plant . know it is a bit spendy but still cheaper on power bill. and i'm slowly up-grading from the 1st & 2nd gen to the 3+ gen.muptiple colors (full sprectrum).
> i do notice some (few ) strains don't max out with leds. but the majority do well. lots of trichomes.heat in rooms no problem ,so less humidity,lower power bill so it works for me.
> just trying to help,live well


 
Good post Howlin420-

Do you have a grow journal going for your grow?

There's been plenty of great discussion lately on the efficacy of LED's and you sound very informed.  Would love to hear more about your grow.

There's been some discussion over in this thread with Rolling Thunder putting up some very good info.  Maybe you can add your opinion?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46669&page=3

Thanks Howlin420.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 7, 2009)

OldSkool said:
			
		

> Geez leafminer, do you read that sort of thing for fun? :0
> I have a headache now, and I feel really stupid...



No, it is just that I have the sort of personality known as the "information repository" and I am an ex-engineer into all that kind of stuff, so . . . 
I am very skeptical about LED lamps. I have thought of putting one together, I have the time and skills, I was thinking about buying about 1000 LEDs and soldering them all together using 0.1 pitch strip board. Have giant panels running off the 5V outputs of old compu PSUs. But, I keep thinking, the spectral output of an LED is SO NARROW! The frequency it puts out might be useless. I mean, why do people use red lights in darkrooms? Because red light has insufficient energy to damage the sensitive film . . . this leads me to think that red light isn't going to be much use to plants either. So maybe use yellow LEDs but how efficient are they . . .   anyway as it says in the first of those two pieces, at this time CFLs are just as good and perhaps better and certainly a lot cheaper.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 7, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Here's the spectrum for a red LED. Notice how narrow it is!
> hxxp://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/Red_LED_Spectrum_.gif&imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Red_LED_Spectrum_.gif&h=758&w=1269&sz=15&tbnid=c6nU32H8t_NweM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dled%2Bspectrum&usg=__anyO-N41-rQ_NwjB_tHrwI8HDPY=&ei=_DfzSvjyMIvQtgOB7qQQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CBwQ9QEwBQ


 
I've tried the above link several times, on different days, but it just won't work for me. When I change the `xx` to `tt`, it just sends to the Google Images webpage, but with no images or anything else on it. Anyone else experiencing any difficulty with the link? - RT


----------



## BBFan (Nov 7, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> I've tried the above link several times, on different days, but it just won't work for me. When I change the `xx` to `tt`, it just sends to the Google Images webpage, but with no images or anything else on it. Anyone else experiencing any difficulty with the link? - RT


 
I couldn't get it either RT.

Leafminer???


----------



## leafminer (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's the image


----------



## Growdude (Nov 9, 2009)

jungle said:
			
		

> It's like the 90 watt UFO's.  Check it out...bought my ufo for $129.. free shipping. I'm going to add it to my grow room with my 600 wat hps.



Just make sure its not blocking the "real" light.


----------



## jungle (Nov 12, 2009)

ok I'm building my room now 5 1/2 feet long, and 4 ft wide. and im putting one light on one side and the other on the other side. But what I want to say is I recieved my light from this vender and on the package was a sticker that told the contents of the box. Inside was a brocher and one of the pics represented their light over marijuana plants. I thought if you do order from this company ask them to ship in plain box. I got kinda lucky because my neighbor is the chief of police and our roadsare kinda tore up around here because of street project and the ups guy was delivering it to my neighbor but i caught him in time. I would of had to remove everything if that would of happened.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 12, 2009)

jungle said:
			
		

> I got kinda lucky because my neighbor is the chief of police ...


 
To have the chief of police living right next door seems rather unlucky, to me, at least. Just a tad too close for comfort. You must have nerves of steel. If it was me, I'd be putting out the 'for sale' sign in a hurry, unless the chief was married to my sister. Even then, I'd still probably :bolt: , under the circumstances. However: I suppose the chief of police would make a better neighbour than the president of your local Hell's Angels chapter, if that's of any consolation. :headbang:


----------



## howlin420 (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry folks i read what i put up  & could be misleading. 
  the 660 reds are want you need for flower --- any lower on the red 620 or whatever is good for veg 7 clone only in my reading and use. 
  no grow journal, just watching how different strains do . ak-47 ,nyc diesel ,cheese ,bubba and others do nice, i don't have a camera but they look as good as in the mags .and smoke works .
  some folks out there are playing with 3 or 5 watt bulbs . others are saying 1 watt  works  just place more around  for more points of light. 
 i use 1 -90 watt per plant  and throw in a 400 hps for each 6 plants lately ( mainly to help heat room) because i can. 
  but ones i have grown only on led have convinced me they work.
use multi colors though. 2nd --3rd --4th gen all have blue ,orange etc to get fuller spectrum , the trichomes are sweet.
 i end this by :there are a few  folks who have smoked my meds that are now using leds.
  they are more exspensive ( some good prices ,but LOOK at specs) but looking at power used in room with number of points of light i won't quit using them ,,live well


----------



## jungle (Nov 13, 2009)

I realize this websight represents saleing marijuana seeds through Nirvana. And I realize people will want the best strains and methods of growing these strains. My situation isn't perfect niether are my grows, so I won't critisize a strain because I know they wern't grown perfectly. I hope my light turns out ok. It sounds like howlin420 has been having some good results. I take alot of advice and adhere to what I can get by with. Like this place I live is a new place and I was going to put some money into a new grow room but I'm planning on a vacation this spring  and wanted to save my money for that. But I still think I will have some nice bud the way things are. Today is their first day of flower. One reason I am able to grow this next to my neighbor is because I don't sale drugs nor have drug traffic. I've known his wife for 30 years. And when a coworker told me that this guy smokes pot that made me feel better.  They must not have a clue what i'm doing. Anyways sorry if I made anyone uncomfortable, where I live. I thought after I typed it, I really didn't mean to mention it. I mainly wanted to share a light I bought, so others might know about it if they were interested and be sure to ask for plain package. Thanks everyone. No need for paranoia.


----------



## jungle (Dec 5, 2009)

Ive been using this ufo alongside of my 600 watt light...and it doesn't seem to do the trick.....I ordered a 1000 wat light and am going to stick it in my grow room and use the 600 watt light for some plants I can grow off to the side in another area. Probly the only thing I might use the ufo for is growing up some seedlings....


----------



## leafminer (Dec 10, 2009)

Jungle, I know the site advertises Nirvana, but I am also pretty sure the site or the ppl who run it are not in any way pushing Nirvana's product. Think I would have noticed by now. 
Thanks for your honest comment about the UFO. There are lots of pics around the Web of grows under LED but strangely I don't recall seeing any of a stand of full grown flowering plants! Veg is one thing, flower another...


----------



## Growdude (Dec 11, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Thanks for your honest comment about the UFO. There are lots of pics around the Web of grows under LED but strangely I don't recall seeing any of a stand of full grown flowering plants! Veg is one thing, flower another...




Seems to be a common theme.


----------



## jungle (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang growdude you have some awsome plants. I'm hoping for four nice colas in my grow. The other plants are pretty much closer to regular plants, or have stretch, or are small. But I will see how it turns out. Updated pics of my cola grow is under 1st cola grow in cultivation area for anyone to check out. 1000 watt light should be here in 3 days to help make the plants grow better.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's some more info on LED efficiency.
I spent about an hour on Sperbright LED's site, investigating the amount of lumens put out by different colours. Pretty difficult because I had to convert from mcd to lumens. All my calculations came out negatively for LEDs versus CFLs let alone HIDs.
White emitters do provide more lumens than any combined colour arrays. However they are still not as efficient as CFLs . . . see 
_20W White Hihg-brightness 1000LM Energy-Saving Led NEW
Item condition:	New
Starting bid:	US $14.58	_
(this from EBay, some Hong Kong company, that would worry me regarding their claims, but let's assume it is true)
Notice this: 1000 lumens output, for an input of 20 watts? 
I checked out Philips's literature and a typical 20W CFL from their range has an output of 63L/W = 1260 lumens, that's 26% MORE light from the CFL for the same power input. And the CFL costs, like $4 whereas the LED emitter costs $15 + carriage.

NO CONTEST.


----------

